# Anybody used Trackside Details caboose ladders on AMS Shorty cabeese?



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to replace the flimsy ladders and end-rails on my AMS, D&RGW shorty caboose. Anyone used the cast ladders from Trackside Details? Any suggestions??


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Gary, yes, I used the TD-178 ladders on mine. Soldered in another rung at the top, and added .046 brass wire extensions, bent to engage the existing tabs on the roof. New railings were made from .062 copper tubing, annealed and flattened at the horizontal section. K&S stock. 
My project involved much hacking to make a (non- Colorado) side-door caboose for my Belden Falls Ry. 

Larry


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry,

Thank you for the tips on using the TD-178 ladders and the end rails. I ordered them because of the dimensions that David from Trackside had given. I was trying to think of the best way of using the existing holes in the roof. Your tip helped a lot. THX again.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry,

By any chance do you have some photos of the end ladders (TD-178) and how you used on them on your shorty caboose?


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, if you send me a PM with your cell #, I will forward some shots taken with my new phone . I'm having a problem right now uploading them to my computer. 

Larry


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Larry. Mail on the way.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary--three photos and message to you. 

Larry


----------

